# A tip to get to settings page



## saltraker (Nov 10, 2008)

Did you know that you can, by pressing the previous bar from page 1 of the home page, directly access the settings page?  Saves a little time, rather than going to the menu.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

saltraker said:


> Did you know that you can, by pressing the previous bar from page 1 of the home page, directly access the settings page? Saves a little time, rather than going to the menu.


Thats probly because you were just there. I just tried it and it took me to the last page of the book i just finished.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Lizzy said:


> Thats probly because you were just there. I just tried it and it took me to the last page of the book i just finished.


Me, too. And it was definitely the Prev Page button, not Back


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Really? I have to try it now


----------



## saltraker (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, DUH!!  You were right...I was just there!  Sorry for the misinfo.  See, Kindle is great...but it doesn't necessarily make you smarter!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No problem, we've all been there!  Don't be afraid to post if you discover something else about your Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I got an email from Amazon yesterday that had the subject line:

*Hidden Gems on Kindle*

I was so excited because I thought I was going to be able to find something new and exciting hidden inside my Kindle and it was just an email to advertise some books that they had classified as "Hidden Gems." 

I must admit I was a tab bit disappointed and then I felt silly!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> I got an email from Amazon yesterday that had the subject line:
> 
> *Hidden Gems on Kindle*
> 
> ...


Do tell! I didn't get that particular e-mail. . . .at least I don't think so, but I've been so busy the last couple of days I might have missed it. . . . .

Ann


----------

